# still some signs of ich how do i follow up



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

okay so i am on week 7 of the west texas ich treatment. but my lemon tetras and the BGK are still showing signs of ich, but are getting better. everyone else seems clear. i have one more day before i start decreasing temp and doing my h20 changes. should i finish this round then start it again? now when im done treatment how do i prevent it from coming back? should i be cleaning all my ordiments and plants? replace my media in my filter? i don't want to have to deal with this again if at all possible


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You're on day 7 (not week) right? I'd stay with your high temp until 48 hours after the last visible sign of a white spot (ich) has gone. If you lower your temp that will allow the free swimmers to remain viable. I don't remember if I had attached this article for you before but it's very informative in understanding ich and its life cycle:

The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah sorry that was day. what if the spots are still there after the 48 hours?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Keep treating with the high temperatures if you still see ick. Like Aunt Kymmie said, still treat with heat for a few days after all signs of ick are gone. The high temperatures should kill off the ick in the tank, so as long as you do not add any new fish to the tank it "should" stay ick free.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The 48 hours starts *after* you have seen the very *last *spot. Which means the spots will not be there as the 48 hours sets in after the last visible spot is seen. Make sense??


----------



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

okay. but i do want to add some more fish. now when im done treatment how do i prevent it from coming back? should i be cleaning all my ordiments and plants? replace my media in my filter? i don't want to have to deal with this again if at all possible


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

When you are ready to introduce new fish to your tank you must QT them if you are going to avoid reintroducing ich. You should QT for three weeks, four weeks is better. Here's a great idea by trrylym in setting up a reasonably priced QT tank:

Quarantine - 15 gallon Freshwater fish tank

QT-ing is the only way you can be sure that ich won't "come back".
Like you, I don't want to ever have to deal with ich again and as much as I lack the patience as far as QT-ing new fish I know it's what should be done.


----------



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

i get the 48 hours after there is no spots. i'm on day 7 of the treatment day 9 says to start water changes and decreasing temp. so what your saying is that i stay at the stage where i don't add anymore salt or raise the temp until the spots go away?


----------



## pkennedy0219 (Feb 25, 2009)

The temp should be around 80-82, what medicine do you use. I used Ich away, the malachite stuff. My ich went away after a week of treatment. Of course i removed the very infected fish, they took a ride down the porcelain express :-(. Hope your tank clears, do you Quarantine your new fish, and where do you buy them.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

What temperature is you tank set at now? If you still see spots, dont start to lower the tempt. Water changes are fine, just replace the amount of salt you take out during the water change, since you are still treating for ick.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

+1 for Twister's advice.


----------



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

my temp was at 86 but i bumped it up to 90 that seemed to help thank you i'll do that with the water changes.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

ghosty said:


> my temp was at 86 but i bumped it up to 90 that seemed to help thank you i'll do that with the water changes.


Holy Crap, noooo, 90 is too high...82-84F should be fine. Continue the recommended ich treatment every 2 days if you still see syptoms, if you don't see symtoms after 48 hours, slowly lower the temperature. Hurry, I don't think fish will survive at that temp tbh.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yikes. 90 is way too high. Get it back down to 85. How long have you had the temp at 90??? :shock:
I'm sorry that I missed your post on 2/27 about your bump up to 90. Please update us.


----------

